
Systems Languages: An Experience Report - komuW
https://medium.com/@sargun/systems-languages-an-experience-report-d008b2b12628
======
megaman22
I'm not a rustacean, or whatever they call themselves, but I disagree with the
claim that Rust's focus on performance is misguided because computers are
getting faster. The salad days are over, and have been. Performance is
important, especially for core system software.

